# 2008 Draft Thread



## bigbabyjesus

Timing for this thread seemed good due to March Madness coming up soon.

I think we have to go wing.. someone who will play good defense, be tough, get to the line, and rebound..

Two names immediately pop into my head (that we can actually realistically get)

and that is Tyler Smith a 6'7 SF from Tennessee who reminds me a lot of Josh Howard.. and Bill Walker a 6'6 SF from Kansas State who reminds me of Gerald Wallace.

Two scenarios I'd want to see are.. 

Colangelo doing whatever in his power to trade up and grab OJ Mayo. This kid is going to be an absolute stud in the league. He has Brandon Roy written all over him. I'd give up anything other than Bosh and Calderon for a chance to get this guy.

And we should try and get a late first rounder/early second rounder and knab Joey Dorsey from Memphis. He is tough as nails, is strong as a bull, athletic, arguably the best rebounder in the country.. just a defensive beast.. sure he is 24 years old as a senior, and is an offensive liability.. but he would be a great big off the bench for us, and gives us that Maxiell type we sorely need.

Anyways check out 

www.nbadraft.net
www.draftexpress.com

to get familiar with these and other prospects in this years draft.

Discuss!


----------



## billfindlay10

I am totally against Dorsey 6'9" power forward with ZERO offensive game he averages less then 7 points per game and shoots 35% from the free throw line...thanks but no thanks.....His team mate Douglass Roberts may be worth a pick.....6'7" g/f good athlete and can play solid "D"


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Pretty happy that we should be getting a pick in the late teens at least. 

Could take a gamble on a big man here. 

Trading up is definitely a possibility.

I'm thinking that BC can afford to go for athleticism and potential. Even nba-ready guys are going to have a tough time finding minutes so why not take a gamble? 

Bill Skywalker is pretty high on my wish list. He does have similarities to Joey but he can jump that much higher. Wish he was a little longer and a better shooter.

Tyler Smith is intriguing. Would be nice to another long athlete at small forward.

CDR seems solid but is he or will he ever be better than Delfino?

BC and co will have to take a long look at Thabeet. How much better can he get? Can he anchor a defense and rebound in the NBA. He hasn't played much basketball so he's still got the potential to improve dramatically.

Batum is another high potential guy that might not be hard to trade up for.

Not too hyped on anyone in our draft range but praying that BC can come out with a steal.


----------



## southeasy

i'm right with you on Tyler Smith & Bill Walker (is walker coming out this draft??), and your comparisons to J.Hustle & G.Wall, right on, i'd love to have these guys on the team,

outside of that, my top 10 picks this year, to fit OUR team:
Batum/Mayo/Rose basically out of the question, they would be ideal

DeAndre Jordan/Thabeet/Hibbert/Javale McGee, if one of these Bigs drop, we NEED to pull trigger.

i'm sure the braintrust would want the italian, Gallinari.

my guys, most likely available for our pick:
Tyler Smith
Anthony Randolph
Jason Thompson
Darell Arthur
Alexis Ajinca & DeVon Hardin

outside shot:
DJ White
Serge Ibaka


----------



## seifer0406

on nbadraft.net Bill Walker is listed under 2009 draft, but you never know right now.

If we can somehow trade up to get Mayo it would be great. Mayo is a bit undersized but Calderon has good size at PG which would neutralize that problem somewhat. His ability to slash and take people one on one are what the raptors need right now. The only problem is I don't know how well he will play under Mitchell who's quite controlling as a coach. Anyway, chances are we will end up with a late teen pick and have no chance of getting him.

I'm not too high on Thabeet or Hibert. Both are too raw offensively and as we've seen recently with centers over 7-2, they are injury prone. It is true that we can get an upgrade at the shot blocking department, but perhaps it's better if we look at athletic 4s rather than offensively raw 5s. Rasho right now does an adequate job at C and if we can sign Brezec cheaply, our rotation at the C is decent. What I want is a big bruiser type at the backup PF spot, kind of like Glen Davis or Paul Milisap type of player that is very good at finishing inside. Humphries is good but he doesn't have the size.

If we can't get either with the pick, it might not be a bad idea to package the pick along with maybe TJ or some other piece in order to acquire some athleticism on the wing. Depending on what happens in the playoffs, the TJ/Jose experiment may very well come to an end after this season. If either one leaves, we must fill the need at the wing if we want to improve next season.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> I am totally against Dorsey 6'9" power forward with ZERO offensive game he averages less then 7 points per game and shoots 35% from the free throw line...thanks but no thanks.....His team mate Douglass Roberts may be worth a pick.....6'7" g/f good athlete and can play solid "D"


Okay, I know Dorsey doesn't have the offensive game. 

But he anchors arguably the best team in the nations defense. Something like 12 boards and 2 blocks a game. We NEED a player like that off the bench for us. He is 6'9. So was Ben Wallace. This guy is JUST as strong, but I'd say he's more athletic. He certainly has the potential to play centre at the next level, at worst in spurts.

As for CDR, I'm not a fan. He has no upside. What you see is what you get. and like Skywalker said, he's not a potential upgrade over a guy like Delfino.

Anyways..

I'm not a big Hibbert fan given the fact that he is really slow, and isn't a good rebounder. Definetly not what we're looking for in a centre.

Thabeet on the other hand, I love. There's no way this guy slips to us with the way he's playing lately. Offensively, he's not there yet.. but defensively this guy is a monster. He has surpassed Mournings block record as a *sophmore*. He could be a Mutumbo type in the league. 

But anyways, I'd prefer not to go big in this draft, unless we can pick up a 2nd and grab a guy like Dorsey, or even that power forward from Uconn, forget his name but he's a tough dude.

Ideally if we stay put, I'd draft a SF, then go out and sign a guy like Diop.. Hopefully swing a trade or two.


----------



## narrator

*Roy Hibbert* is EXACTLY what this team needs.

Athletic wings can be found. See Moon, Jamario.


----------



## seifer0406

athletic wings with skill. Moon is way too raw to be a starter in the league.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

seifer0406 said:


> athletic wings with skill. Moon is way too raw to be a starter in the league.


Tell that to Bruce Bowen.


----------



## seifer0406

SkywalkerAC said:


> Tell that to Bruce Bowen.


Bruce Bowen would be the opposite of Moon. Limited athleticism, all skill.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

narrator said:


> *Roy Hibbert* is EXACTLY what this team needs.


Umm... NO.

He is a poor rebounder. Very slow, will struggle defensively against more athletic bigs. 

We need a tough, defensive beast who is going to rebound on both ends for us off the bench ala Joey Dorsey..

Hibbert is almost the exact opposite of that, he is finesse offensive player.


----------



## southeasy

thabeet can run pretty well for a 7'3 player.. very great shotblocker, wont be available, but he'd be the big.


----------



## NeoSamurai

Im all for Hibbert as well. He'd give us a good presence on both ends inside which we drastically need. Plus he knows how to play both the low and high post and can play a tough physical game as well as a finesse one. 

People say that hes soft, but he *OUTPLAYED Greg Oden* last year in the Final Four. Georgetown's style of play on both ends doesnt allow Hibbert to display his talents and so his overall numbers wont be as impressive as some other guys, but when the pressure's on, hes gonna give you good stats. Plus, I think Hibbert's game is more suited to the pro game rather than the college game.


----------



## NeoSamurai

seifer0406 said:


> on nbadraft.net Bill Walker is listed under 2009 draft, but you never know right now.
> 
> If we can somehow trade up to get Mayo it would be great. Mayo is a bit undersized but Calderon has good size at PG which would neutralize that problem somewhat. His ability to slash and take people one on one are what the raptors need right now. The only problem is I don't know how well he will play under Mitchell who's quite controlling as a coach. Anyway, chances are we will end up with a late teen pick and have no chance of getting him.
> 
> I'm not too high on Thabeet or *Hibert*. Both are *too raw offensively* and as we've seen recently with centers over 7-2, they are injury prone. It is true that we can get an upgrade at the shot blocking department, but perhaps it's better if we look at athletic 4s rather than offensively raw 5s. Rasho right now does an adequate job at C and if we can sign Brezec cheaply, our rotation at the C is decent. What I want is a big bruiser type at the backup PF spot, kind of like Glen Davis or Paul Milisap type of player that is very good at finishing inside. Humphries is good but he doesn't have the size.
> 
> If we can't get either with the pick, it might not be a bad idea to package the pick along with maybe TJ or some other piece in order to acquire some athleticism on the wing. Depending on what happens in the playoffs, the TJ/Jose experiment may very well come to an end after this season. If either one leaves, we must fill the need at the wing if we want to improve next season.


If anything, Hibbert's the most polished C to come into the NBA in a long time since hes started 4 years at Georgetown and has been brought up through the Princeton offense which requires you to be a good big man passer and dribbler from the high post. And in the low post, he finishes with both hands and has a drop step which no one has on our team. He may not be athletically gifted, but he gets by a lot based simply on his smarts.


----------



## NeoSamurai

Lastly, although I like Dorsey's game and how it could fit in our system, he is not worth a 1st rounder. In fact many say that he may not get drafted because of the reasons youve already stated. Nonetheless, I would rather have him on the team rather than Maceo Baston. He has a PJ Tucker like quality at least on defense in that he'll punch you in the mouth and play like a bull in a China store. Thats definitely a need that the Raps have to address.

One guy that I will definitely be watching as well is DJ White. I'd want to see how far Indiana goes into the tourney and see how much a factor he plays in relation to what Gordon does. If he impresses with his play, I'd certainly like to consider White in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## narrator

bigbabyjesus said:


> Umm... NO.
> 
> He is a poor rebounder. Very slow, will struggle defensively against more athletic bigs.
> 
> We need a tough, defensive beast who is going to rebound on both ends for us off the bench ala Joey Dorsey..
> 
> Hibbert is almost the exact opposite of that, he is finesse offensive player.


Do you even watch games? Hibbert is has great height, good strength and length. He's got good footwork in the post. He can block shots and get rebounds. He'll get 10 RPG just showing up every night in the NBA (yes, his rebounding needs improvement). He's a good passer, which is a plus given the Raptors' shooters. He shoots a high percentage. Other than the fact that he's slower than I am, he's the perfect pick for the Raptors.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

6 rebounds a game in college, and hes going to get 10 a game in the nba, just by showing up.

Yep, and I'm the one who doesn't watch the games.

And, do you want Bosh guarding the opponents best big every night? because Hibbert sure as hell can't. And if your implying we'd draft Hibbert as a bench player behind Bosh and Bargs, we'd need a defensive minded, rebounding beast to compliment those two finesse games'.. AGAIN which Hibbert is absolutely not.

I mean, I like Hibbert. Just not for our team. I bet A LOT of other fans from other teams share that exact same train of thought.


----------



## HB

Depending on who you ask, Hibbert is an enigma. Skilled but doesn't exactly dominate. Some have said its because of the Georgetown system, I tend to think he is a bit soft. His numbers at that height is disappointing


----------



## andalusian

NeoSamurai said:


> People say that hes soft, but he *OUTPLAYED Greg Oden* last year in the Final Four.


They did not really play against each other, as Oden got 2 imaginary fouls and was out most of the first half and Hibbert got in imaginary foul trouble and was out most of the 2nd when Oden played. At the end it was 19/6/1 for Hibbert in 24 minutes vs 13/9/1 for Oden in 20 minutes with protective sleeve on his shooting hand. Ohio State won.

Hibbert is a nice backup center in the NBA - but that's all he is going to be. He is too slow to be really effective in the NBA, imho.


----------



## southeasy

if were going big, we need to look at hasheem. i'd prefer thabeet's top level shotblocking & athleticism over hibbert.. despite the hype. for a player 7'3, thabeet has amazing hops, & gets off the ground quickly... great soft hands, perfect for our team.

we need a sean williams of new jersey in toronto

Hasheem? DJ White? could he be that? .. if we don't get a big, we better grab Ty Smith, he gets to the rim without fear.


----------



## narrator

bigbabyjesus said:


> 6 rebounds a game in college, and hes going to get 10 a game in the nba, just by showing up.
> 
> Yep, and I'm the one who doesn't watch the games.
> 
> And, do you want Bosh guarding the opponents best big every night? because Hibbert sure as hell can't. And if your implying we'd draft Hibbert as a bench player behind Bosh and Bargs, we'd need a defensive minded, rebounding beast to compliment those two finesse games'.. AGAIN which Hibbert is absolutely not.
> 
> I mean, I like Hibbert. Just not for our team. I bet A LOT of other fans from other teams share that exact same train of thought.


Rebounding = positioning + footwork + basketball IQ. Hibbert has all of those in spades. He also has the strength to muscle up on bigs. He'd be a benefit because the Raptors miss a lot of shots and he doesn't. Georgetown doesn't, either. As the starting C for an NBA team playing 20-30 mins a night, he'd get 10 boards easily on this team.

Rebounding is *NOT* athleticism. It is not flying in and grabbing the ball. It is all about positioning.


----------



## HB

narrator said:


> Rebounding = positioning + footwork + basketball IQ. Hibbert has all of those in spades. He also has the strength to muscle up on bigs. He'd be a benefit because the Raptors miss a lot of shots and he doesn't. Georgetown doesn't, either. As the starting C for an NBA team playing 20-30 mins a night, he'd get 10 boards easily on this team.
> 
> Rebounding is *NOT* athleticism. It is not flying in and grabbing the ball. It is all about positioning.


Then the guy you want is Kevin Love


----------



## billfindlay10

HB said:


> Then the guy you want is Kevin Love


Love would be an interesting addition to the team....but he is a 4 and would be limited playing behind Bosh.


----------



## southeasy

i don't like love at all, **** he does not impress me.

if we can't get an athletic, quick, defensive minded big,

we shouldnt be drafting one at all. 

we either need a strong, fearless wing with tendancies for taking it to the cop, or a defensive minded big beast to alter/block shots with the best of them.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

narrator said:


> As the starting C for an NBA team playing 20-30 mins a night, he'd get 10 boards easily on this team.


haha. we'll see.

the guy is a big z, at best.. if you think thats what we need, then you should watch more raptor games.


----------



## narrator

bigbabyjesus said:


> haha. we'll see.
> 
> the guy is a big z, at best.. if you think thats what we need, then you should watch more raptor games.


Yeah, I might've missed 4-5 games this year. What the team needs is rebounding because Bosh is the often the only guy chasing defensive and offensive boards (Humphries tries but he's like that kid at the Y with tons of energy and no direction). Hibbert had 13 boards tonight, 10 of them offensive. If he gets 5 offensive boards a game, the Raptors are instantaneously better. Hibbert and Bosh would be a truly formidable front line. Hibbert's constantly moving, getting positions or getting screens. He is what the Raptors need, esp. in the draft.

Hibbert is slow but he's not Ilgauskas. Hibbert is a traditional center while Ilgauskas is a 7-3 jump shooter. Hibbert plays in the post, effectively, at both ends.


----------



## narrator

HB said:


> Then the guy you want is Kevin Love


I would love to have Love here but he's going top 5. For whatever reason (usually athleticism and the blinding love b-ball scouts have on Tremendous Upside Potential), Hibbert is, IMO, underrated enough to fall to the Raps pick.


----------



## ATM

narrator said:


> Yeah, I might've missed 4-5 games this year. What the team needs is rebounding because Bosh is the often the only guy chasing defensive and offensive boards (Humphries tries but he's like that kid at the Y with tons of energy and no direction). Hibbert had 13 boards tonight, 10 of them offensive. If he gets 5 offensive boards a game, the Raptors are instantaneously better. Hibbert and Bosh would be a truly formidable front line. Hibbert's constantly moving, getting positions or getting screens. He is what the Raptors need, esp. in the draft.
> 
> Hibbert is slow but he's not Ilgauskas. Hibbert is a traditional center while Ilgauskas is a 7-3 jump shooter. Hibbert plays in the post, effectively, at both ends.


If Hibbert comes in and gets 5 offensive rebounds a game he will also be the best offensive rebounder in the league as Tyson Chandler currently leads the league at 4.4 rebounds a game. Maybe he can come in and score 32 points a game and make the Raptors instantaneously better.

Kevin Love is also being projected as a 15-20 pick, not top 5 as you claimed.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Hibbert getting 5 offensive rebounds, IN THE NBA, when he averages 6 TOTAL REBOUNDS in college. What are you smoking?

And you underrate Big Z's post game. He is certainly not just a jumpshooter. There actually really comparable. 

I'm not lowballing Hibbert with that comparison. Big Z is one of the better centres in the east when healthy. It's just not the type of player you want for the Raps beside Bosh.. Again, because you avoided this question.. do you want Bosh guarding the oppositions best post player every night, and then having the scoring load on his shoulders? Hell no.


----------



## Balzac

Hibbert is not a good rebounder at all. Despite his "tools" that you claim he has, he can't even rebound at the collegiate level. What makes you think he can do it at the pro level? Thabeet will definitely be picked before the Raptors are on the clock, but I wouldn't mind seeing a trade of our #1 pick + players to move up. This is a pretty good draft, and we should get a decent NBAer even with a late teen pick.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Well apparently 6 rebounds in college translates to 5 offensive rebounds a game, and 10 total rebounds a game in the best league in the world

You know how it is, the better the league, the more rebounds you get.. because theres more shots going up. It doesn't matter that the game is way faster, athletic, and more talented [/sarcasm]


----------



## southeasy

anybody like the prospect of javale mcgee? 7'6" reach, extremly good at running the floor.. off potential alone, i can see teams taking a chance on javale before hibbert or thabeet.

really tho, we in toronto do possibly need a ty smith/oj mayo slasher, before a big IMO

we don't have that second scoring threat, they are both highly capable of becoming that in the L


----------



## bigbabyjesus

oj mayo would be absolutely perfect. a very good defender, who can score from anywhere on the court, and can play the point forward role ala brandon roy.

i hope to god colangelo does everything possible to try and get this guy. easier said than done i guess though..

bbut id be very happy with tyler smith or bill walker

as for mcgee, he is very intriguing, i dont think we can afford to pick another project big man right now though..


----------



## seifer0406

Should really lay off bigs that's over 7-2, 7-3. Not that many that can stay healthy and most of them that tall just sucks.


----------



## george

bigbabyjesus said:


> oj mayo would be absolutely perfect. a very good defender, who can score from anywhere on the court, and can play the point forward role ala brandon roy.
> 
> i hope to god colangelo does everything possible to try and get this guy. easier said than done i guess though..
> 
> bbut id be very happy with tyler smith or bill walker
> 
> as for mcgee, he is very intriguing, i dont think we can afford to pick another project big man right now though..


Even Westbrook would be good, doubt hes available. And who is Anthony Randolph, seems to be popping up on mock drafts.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

tournie tomorrowwwwwwwwwwwwwww

WOOOOOOO

so pumped for USC vs. Kansas St.. 

not so much for Beesley, but my boys OJ Mayo and Bill Walker (potential raptor)


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Really keen to see how Thabeet performs. 

Budinger is a guy that I'm surprised we haven't started hyping. Chase at the 2 with Moon at the 3 would make for some serious highlights. Star potential? As much as you can really ask from a guy with red hair.


----------



## seifer0406

I don't think Budinger is coming out next year. I am not too high on him though. He has the athleticism but doesn't have the handles to play shooting guard in the NBA.


----------



## HB

He is a small forward. I dont see why he should stay though. Once Bayless is gone that team is woefully bad. Jennings wont help in that aspect. I can see the Nets picking him because of his shooting ability (Budinger that is)


----------



## SkywalkerAC

SF or SG - pretty much the same on this team. 

That said, we need ball better ball skills on the wing. Budinger isn't going to help there. 

My mind keeps coming back to Batum. He is foreign after all;D

And Hasheem - i can't stop imagining our big line of Jose, Moon, Andrea, Bosh, and Hasheem. ridiculous but irresistibly tantalizing. plus we need a defensive, backup C (with upside).


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Bill Walker comin up. Something tells me he's not quite good (skilled) enough for BC but ya never know. Looking forward to see if he's much more than Joey.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Walker with a good start in this game. Definitely not as tall as you'd like but he's powerful. Showing a pretty good perimeter jumper. 17 points at the half.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Beasley's going to be good. Don't really see what the big deal with Mayo is all about.


----------



## HB

Mayo isnt exerting himself. Some say he isnt trying to pick up an injury, also note that the USC offense doesnt exactly work to his strenghts.

Regarding Walker, why do you guys need him? His game is so much like Joeys'


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Yeah. Just trying to get more athletic I guess.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I'd say he's already better than Joey Graham.

He's deceptively quick (could shed some pounds though), and is quite crafty at getting to the basket, unlike Joey. His handle is also lightyears above Joey's.

Let's hope his stock doesn't rise too high, although I think I'd prefer Tyler Smith anyways.


----------



## A_wildstabatanything

I'm hoping BC tries to get into the lottery. This team desperately needs a goto player on the wing. Taking present performance & future potential into account who would you rather have?

Parker, Moon, & Delfino OR

*J. Johnson*, *J.Smith*, & M.Williams.
*R.Allen*, *Pierce*, & Posey.
*G.Wallace*, JRich, & Morrison.
Gordon, *Deng*, & Nocioni.
*Lebron* + does it really matter?
*J. Howard*, Terry, & Stackhouse.
*Iverson*, *Melo*, & J.R Smith.
*R. Hamilton*, Prince, & Stuckey.
S. Jackson, *Ellis*, & Pietrus.
*TMac*, Battier, & Head.
Dunleavy,* Granger*, & Daniels.
*Maggette*, Thornton, & Mobley.
*Kobe*,* Odom*, & Ariza.
*Gay*, M. Miller, & Navarro.
*Wade*, *Marion*, & R. Davis.
Foye, McCants, & Brewer.
*Carter*, *Jefferson*, & Nachbar.
Peja, Wells, & J.Wright.
Crawford, Balkman, & Richardson.
*R. Lewis*, *Turkoglu*, & Bogans.
*Igoudala*, Green, & T.Young.
Hill,* Barbosa*, & Diaw.
*B.Roy*, Outlaw, & Webster.
*K.Martin*, Salmons, & *Artest*.
*Ginobli*, Bowen, & M.Finley.
*Kirilenko*, R.Brewer, & Korver.
*C. Butler*, Stevenson, & N.Young.


Absolutely disgusting... we need to add one of E.Gordon, Mayo, Batum, Gallinari, Randolph, or D.Greene at this year's draft.


----------



## southeasy

tyler smith is probably more likely, i really like randolph alot too, one of those two, realistically, could really help this team, i really think smith reminds me of one of my favourite players in josh howard as someone already said,

also, damn, bill walker killed that game tonight, i wish he was coming out this year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

has walker confirmed that he'll come back or something? dude's getting older by the day and needs to jump to the L when he can. he looked pretty solid tonight. will need to put in a lot more work on that jumper. i like his look of intensity and his body movement is very similar to VC's but he's not a dribble drive guy, i'm not sold on his slashing abilities, and he's got pretty short arms. could he start alongside Moon were he drafted? doubtful.

building around B&B necessitates that we get more powerful athletes at the other positions. i think Moon fits quite nicely in this regard and would like to pair him with a wing that can get to the basket. he needs to be able to defend, rebound, and finish around the basket. oh yeah, he'll probably be hard pressed to find playing time if he can't shoot. a post up game would be nice too. 

Beastley would be so sick with BB and Jam. I think Batum has starter potential with BB and Jam. From what I've heard, Tyler Smith might fit on this toast but can he guard or make moves on NBA 2/3s?


----------



## billfindlay10

Walker is a nice prospect, but at 6'6" is he our answer at small forward? I like his frame and he looks like he can shoot the ball 3/4 from 3 vs. USC, does he have the ability to play the 2?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

^ i think he doesn't RIGHT now (at least fulltime), but when he works on his handle a bit, improves his range, and sheds a few pounds he will be able to no problem.

i still think he's a small forward though, he's pretty much the same size as gerald wallace, and both have decent wingspan, athleticism, and in walkers case, great strength.

i do believe he will come out this year, although it would be in his best interest to stay and prove he can lead kansas st by himself.

..but yeah tennessee beat american in a tough fought game despite what the score says

tyler smith with 14 (4-8 FG, 6-7 FT) pts, 7 reb, 6 asts

this guy is a triple double threat every time he steps onto the floor.. without tyler smiths playmaking ability and defensive versatility, tennesee is pretty much nothing lol

as for your question sky, whether he can guard 2/3's.. without a doubt.. the guy guards 1-5 in college with no problem, and what i like most is how physical he is (might struggle a little bit at first in the nba, but his potential on defense is big)

also he's definetly got the craftiness and smarts to slash on nba wings, he just needs to work on his handle which has already improved.

his stats are eerily similar to iguodalas last years stats at arizona.


----------



## southeasy

you know who is really coming on strong in the NBA, a very underrated Al Thornton of the LA Clippers... IMO, he is exactly the type of player we should be looking for in this draft... amazing control in the air & physical attributes, also a very good rebounder for his size. Another guy that really reminds me of Josh Howard.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Thabeet sure can block shots. The rest of his game is horrible at this point. He was blocked twice today and his rebounding didn't look better than Andrea's.


----------



## billfindlay10

SkywalkerAC said:


> Thabeet sure can block shots. The rest of his game is horrible at this point. He was blocked twice today and his rebounding didn't look better than Andrea's.


He may block shots but he can't guard a pick and pop or pick and roll to save his life...he got torched!


----------



## narrator

ATM said:


> Kevin Love is also being projected as a 15-20 pick, not top 5 as you claimed.


My bad. I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong: he's being projected as anywhere from 10-17 right now. I, however, think he's a top 5 pick because of what he brings to the table. I don't know that he'd fit here. Hopefully my local CBS will decide to show me some more UCLA games in the next three weeks.


----------



## narrator

bigbabyjesus said:


> Well apparently 6 rebounds in college translates to 5 offensive rebounds a game, and 10 total rebounds a game in the best league in the world
> 
> You know how it is, the better the league, the more rebounds you get.. because theres more shots going up. It doesn't matter that the game is way *faster, athletic,* and more talented [/sarcasm]


Okay, I'm going to go slow: I picked 10 because it's a nice, round number. I picked 5 because it, too, is a nice round number (metaphorically speaking). If Hibbert has position, and if the game is 8 minutes longer and if he plays more minutes, there is no reason why his rebounding numbers won't go up. Combined with the Raptors missing a lot of shots (even taking into account long rebounds from missed 3s), he should average more numbers. If the Raptors emphasize offensive rebounding with at least 3 players (Bosh, Hibbert, small forward/shooting guard [whoever's closer to the bucket]), there is no reason why he shouldn't get more offensive boards. There is no reason why he can't get 4.4/game like Chandler.

Re: the bolded sections: why does the game slow to a crawl in the playoffs then? Then again, maybe Hibbert should just go to San Antonio and win 5 rings there with Duncan.

I suppose there's no point going on with this line of argument since you're never going to change yours and I'm unlikely to change mine. I suppose, if BBB is still around in 10 years, we can revisit this then and decide who was right.


----------



## southeasy

speaking of rebounding, NBA draft & defense aside.. jamario moon might just be one of the top 5 rebounding small forwards.. in the entire league.

back on topic, based on thabeets performance in Uconns loss today, he looks like he will drop in the rankings, also Hibbert is now ranked from anywhere between 12-19


----------



## SkywalkerAC

the draft is a cheap way to pick up a backup center but i think almost all of the elite teams in the L have built their backup big collection based around veterans and you've got to compensate for AB with a veteran presence. 

thabeet is a freak i guess. like, what's he got hiding under that t=shirt? does this guy even know how to hold a basketball yet? but what project centers have worked in the past decade? do you remember pavel podkolzine? 

the draft is really fun/unpredictable at this stage of team development. we're deep enough to question the playing time available to any rookie yet we're in need of an upgrade at any position. yes, even point guard - duh duh duuuuhhhhh

the most irrelevant draft in raptor history, as we've never had this much talent depth (sad, i know) will also be our most important? can BC turn around the team with this draft? is this the draft that his legacy is based on? 

i firmly believe that this pick will define BC's era in toronto. the t.dot scouting team is among the best in the L and BC has the wherewithal to get the guy he wants. the draft is where the rich get richer and we stand to benefit nicely from any injection of young talent. just see how other young talents seem to blossom in Sams's system.

i saw a nice interview with Calipari today regarding the evolution of the game and the unguardable nature of the dribble drive. he called it (his system) the Princeton offense on steroids. ball movement is important but more important is where the ball is being driven from. 

we've all seen space for Sam's players to put the ball on the floor and move into the lane. Bonner and Kapono were both encouraged to put the ball on the floor and take the shot off the dribble. jamario and andrea often get the space to step in and shoot. a guy that could step in, fake the shot, dribble into the lane and create/finish would be invaluable at this stage of our development.

fact is, we'll be hard pressed to find a wing in the draft better than Joey going into next year. that's not a knock on the draft class - i genuinely think that JG has rounded into a strong, kinda-veteran player. yet i think think that's the position we need to look at most closely.

the team i'm worried about selecting in front of us is the Nets. they too have point guards and bigs, i think they're the team that will take a chance on batum. 

maybe that will leave ty smith for us though...


----------



## george

SkywalkerAC said:


> the draft is a cheap way to pick up a backup center but i think almost all of the elite teams in the L have built their backup big collection based around veterans and you've got to compensate for AB with a veteran presence.
> 
> thabeet is a freak i guess. like, what's he got hiding under that t=shirt? does this guy even know how to hold a basketball yet? but what project centers have worked in the past decade? do you remember pavel podkolzine?
> 
> the draft is really fun/unpredictable at this stage of team development. we're deep enough to question the playing time available to any rookie yet we're in need of an upgrade at any position. yes, even point guard - duh duh duuuuhhhhh
> 
> the most irrelevant draft in raptor history, as we've never had this much talent depth (sad, i know) will also be our most important? *can BC turn around the team with this draft? is this the draft that his legacy is based on? *


Come on now, are you serious, a pick in the teens is not turning around anything. Our 1st overall pick hasn't done much at all, I wouldn't expect much out of a pick in the late teens. Lets not get ridiculous here, very few picks turn out in this stage of the 1st round, we just need to get lucky.


----------



## southeasy

i heard thabeet didn't start playing organized bball until like 3 years ago.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

george said:


> Come on now, are you serious, a pick in the teens is not turning around anything. Our 1st overall pick hasn't done much at all, I wouldn't expect much out of a pick in the late teens. Lets not get ridiculous here, very few picks turn out in this stage of the 1st round, we just need to get lucky.


look what the Pistons have done with their post lottery picks the past few years. we don't need to land a franchise player with this draft but we need to get a guy that can produce. it's obviously a lot harder to scout a post-lotto pick than it is the first pick so this is the first time BC will be challenged in the draft.


----------



## george

SkywalkerAC said:


> look what the Pistons have done with their post lottery picks the past few years. we don't need to land a franchise player with this draft but we need to get a guy that can produce. it's obviously a lot harder to scout a post-lotto pick than it is the first pick so this is the first time BC will be challenged in the draft.



The Pistons have drafted some good bench players in Stuckey, Johnson, and Maxiell no doubt. But the Piston already have a good core with Hamilton, Prince, Billups, and Wallace. Our core is no where as good, we already have bench players, nothing more. We don't need more 6th or 7th men, we need quality starters.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

george said:


> The Pistons have drafted some good bench players in Stuckey, Johnson, and Maxiell no doubt. But the Piston already have a good core with Hamilton, Prince, Billups, and Wallace. Our core is no where as good, we already have bench players, nothing more. We don't need more 6th or 7th men, we need quality starters.


which is why BC will probably be looking to trade up.


----------



## george

SkywalkerAC said:


> which is why BC will probably be looking to trade up.


I hope we can trade Ford for a higher pick, I still think our biggest asset will be the expiring contracts of Rasho, Garbo, and Parker for a total of about 17mil.


----------



## NeoSamurai

Kevin Love has impressed me today. The kid plays good positional defense and on offense he has a good inside-outside game. Unfortunately, I think his game against Texas AM alone will vault his draft position into the top 10 (granted if he decides to declare). The UCLA goes further into the tourney, the higher his position will go.


----------



## HB

Hopefully you saw Hibbert do a Houdini in today's game. Dude is soft


----------



## billfindlay10

I am putting Joe Alexander into the mix for our first round pick 6'8" 200lb good athlete and rebounder, needs to improve his handle but showed great poise in the win vs. Duke....22 points 11 boards 3 dimes and 2 blocks...nice!


----------



## Pain5155

billfindlay10 said:


> I am putting Joe Alexander into the mix for our first round pick 6'8" 200lb good athlete and rebounder, needs to improve his handle but showed great poise in the win vs. Duke....22 points 11 boards 3 dimes and 2 blocks...nice!


I dont see Alexander coming out this year.


----------



## billfindlay10

His stock is rising at the right time...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

watch joey dorseys stock rise and rise. this guy is an absolute BEAST on defense. he is the perfect fit off the bench for us.

i'd trade hump for a late 1st in a second to grab this guy.

heres another name to throw out there

kyle weaver. probably the best perimeter defender in the draft, he's a 6'5 SG that loves to slash and create for his teammates. 

theres a lot of guys i wouldnt mind us picking, i just hope to god we dont pick chris douglas roberts or brandon rush. i would freak.


----------



## billfindlay10

I don't think CDR would be a bad pick.....he showed well late in the game yesterday.


----------



## thaKEAF

bigbabyjesus said:


> watch joey dorseys stock rise and rise. this guy is an absolute BEAST on defense. he is the perfect fit off the bench for us.


Please don't buy into the Dorsey hype. I watch him a lot and he's one of the worst players I've ever seen. He's big as **** but that's about it, he makes the most retarded mistakes and gets in foul trouble constantly. His rebounding numbers are mostly due to the fact that he's physically a man playing against boys, but mentally he's a baby. As a fan, I would not want him in the rotation for my favorite NBA team. CDR on the other hand I think could develop into a nice role player in the NBA, I'd be glad if he fell to Memphis with our Laker pick but I doubt it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

BC has never drafted a project center as far as i know, but he'll have a decent shot at one of two, if he wants. Thabeet or hibbert could very well be there, ineffective as the might be in our system. it's never too late to consider a big man IMO. BC needs a game changer and it will be oh so interesting to see if he goes with a gamer or a bigun.


----------



## HB

There is no doubt in my mind that Dorsey is auditioning for NBA scouts. All that new found energy is suspect. I mean the guy has an off and on switch, not sure he is a guy I would waste a lottery pick on.


----------



## kirk_2003

HB said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that Dorsey is auditioning for NBA scouts. All that new found energy is suspect. I mean the guy has an off and on switch, not sure he is a guy I would waste a lottery pick on.


that'd be a joke if he made it into the lottery.. he'd probably squeak in late in the first round if anything.. i see him being drafted early in the 2nd round though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

i haven't seen Dorsey that much, but from the little i've seen and from what i've read.. he seems like a beast and an anchor on that defense.. i mean 10 rebounds and 2 blocks a game is no joke, especially in college

you dont see a little maxiell in him keaF?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

some interesting movement on the draft boards. joe alexander is the guy that has moved up to our spot on draftexpress. interesting prospect and a seemingly good fit but doesn't address our dribble drive issues on the wing.

and how about blake griffin at #7 on draftexpress. talk about jumping up the draft board.

i think batum could very well be available at our pick. 

my question is regarding psycho T though. i haven't watched enough of him to speculate very well so i'm posing the question: could this guy potentially be put alongside Bosh and Bargnani in an effective lineup? i know people rag on his athleticism but he's got a great body for an NBA forward. he gets to the line with the best of them, rebounds like a mad man, and has versatile scoring ability. the question is how well he can play defense on the next level - PF or SF. but if guys like Kleiza can defend (not saying he's good at it, just that he's doing it).the wing, why not hansbrough?

good handsbro should be available at our pick. would it be a waste or does he have any SF potential?


----------



## billfindlay10

Tyler has shown an improved 17-18 jumper...not much past that though. He does run the floor very well and would be as good at that as any small forward out there.....but that is where his ability as a small forward ends. He has little to no handle and not the best lateral quickness. I think he would be a great upgrade over Humphries and Joey off the bench as a power forward.....that assuming that Bargs is a starter at the 5 in years to come.


----------



## seifer0406

I wouldn't take Hansbrough in the first round. If he's available in the 2nd I wouldn't mind trading Joey Graham or cash for him. He's probably a downgrade to Kris Humphries, but might bring some toughness and enthusiasm to the team.


----------



## frank_white

HB said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that Dorsey is auditioning for NBA scouts. All that new found energy is suspect. I mean the guy has an off and on switch, not sure he is a guy I would waste a lottery pick on.


I like Dorsey, but there's no way a team wastes a lotto pick on him. He's a senoir, and has pretty maxed out his potential. This is as good as a guy like this gets. 

I know he's playing great at the college level right now, but he's a career back-up at best. Second round material.


----------



## frank_white

Right now, Westbrook is my guy. There's a chance he falls on draft night (especially if there is a run on bigs and pgs), but we'd probably have to trade up to get him.

Lock-down defender at the 2, with explosive athleticism. I think he would fit perfectly on the Raps, and wouldn't take anything away from Bosh.


----------



## Pain5155

seifer0406 said:


> I wouldn't take Hansbrough in the first round. If he's available in the 2nd I wouldn't mind trading Joey Graham or cash for him. He's probably a downgrade to Kris Humphries, but might bring some toughness and enthusiasm to the team.


Hansbrough isnt gonna fall into the second round, and a downgrade to Humphires? u havent seen hansbrough play.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I would not mind Westbrook at all. He's only 6'4, but he makes up for it with his great athleticism and freakishly long arms..

He reminds me of a less explosive Monta Ellis, but with much better defense.


----------



## southeasy

anybody change their opinions on guys we should be looking at with our pick from the 2 big games tonight?

we are currently on most mocks in the position to take *Darell Arthur*, and i've always liked dudes game. 6pts, 9 rebs & 4 blocks tonight from the kid vs. UNC & Hansborough, pretty versatile & quick with his feet. could be a nice defensive, athletic presence that can run, which we need to pair on the block w/ Bosh in Toronto. DA avg over 2.0+ BPG & is a pretty decent rebounder

anybody change their mind on *Brandon Rush*, could he be that 2nd scorer/defensive wing we wanted? he was attacking the hoop tonight, & defended well enough, 25pt, 7reb, 2ast & 1 block.

from the other side of the ball

i also looked at guys like *Joey Dorsey*, the way he focused on one end of the court, was pretty selfless & mature. 15rebounds, 2blocks & 1 stl tonight in the W. 

*Westbrook* is in that Monta Ellis/Barbosa form of scoring guard, 22pt, 3reb, 2 ast, & 2 stl, reach for T.O.'s pick.

*Mbah a Moute* looked good too, 12pt, 13boards, & 1 block... he'll probably be a 2nd rounder if he's coming out(?) we could look at

then you have *CDR*, 28pts, 4reb, 2 stl & 1 blk, he was everywhere, he could get by with his defence, nothing stand out or lock down from the wing/forward, not a slasher either really, but he's a great scorer, something toronto lacks in the secondary form.

Memphis/Kansas,going to be a good final, help us move the pieces around alittle more

any thoughts? anybody agree, disagree on my assessments.


----------



## thaKEAF

bigbabyjesus said:


> i haven't seen Dorsey that much, but from the little i've seen and from what i've read.. he seems like a beast and an anchor on that defense.. i mean 10 rebounds and 2 blocks a game is no joke, especially in college
> 
> you dont see a little maxiell in him keaF?


I have to give it up to him he has played great in this tournament. If he could translate this into the NBA he could be a decent rotation player in the league. But who knows with this guy, he's a certified head case.


----------



## NeoSamurai

I've always loved Mbah a Moute's game since hes real lanky and comes from a good school at UCLA. Granted, his offense isnt NBA level, I think a year or more of development and he could become a defensive stopper. He'd be a good 2nd rounder for our team imo.


----------



## chocolove

So I just read that Chase Budinger declared for the draft, he might pull out cause hes not hiring an agent, but assuming he stays what do you think are our chances of getting him. The guy is a great athlete and can be an upgrade. I am not sure about his personality and mentality, I think those two things are major things to consider seeing as our team seems to be lacking in a tough, vocal guy to hype the team up.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

lol keaf i now know what you mean about Dorsey after wtaching tonights game. after every cheap foul, callaparis expressions were just priceless.

anyways, im hoping brandon rush and chris douglas roberts played themseleves out of our position with there great performances.

i wouldn't _hate_ to have one of those guys here.. but i think there just too mediocore with not much upside, and that is not what we need as we are stacked with average 2/3's.

i mean rush is a really good defensive player, but he never gets to the line, and prefers to shoot the 3 pointer.

chris douglas roberts is more of a slasher, but i really wonder how his unorthodox, REALLY loose handle will translate to the next level. i also wonder if his lateral quickness is good enough to stay with the better SG's in the league.

these guys are better than tyler smith(not rush, but cdr by a little), bill walker, and obviously anthony randolph.. but i see these guys having the potential and tools to potential be a 2nd/3rd option on a good team, where cdr and rush i just see becoming good role players.

i mean you put delfino and tyler smith on the wing, and i think we get significantly better on defense. both are very physical, will bang and dig out the rebounds, play good positional d. and once smith improves that jumper, watch out. theres something about him that i just see stardom.


----------



## billfindlay10

chocolove said:


> So I just read that Chase Budinger declared for the draft, he might pull out cause hes not hiring an agent, but assuming he stays what do you think are our chances of getting him. The guy is a great athlete and can be an upgrade. I am not sure about his personality and mentality, I think those two things are major things to consider seeing as our team seems to be lacking in a tough, vocal guy to hype the team up.


I am not sure he can play any defense. If he goes back for one more year and dedicates himself at that end as well as improving his scoring off the bounce he could be a very good player in the NBA. Right now he is Mo-Pete(less "D") with great hops!


----------



## seifer0406

I'm still leaning on trading the pick. Whoever we draft will not be ready to make an impact next year, and the chances of us getting another borderline starter is too great with a 15-20 pick. We need to combine one of our minor pieces with the pick and get someone that will push this team to at least contend in the East. The East is so weak these days it doesn't take much to make that leap from mediocre to elite.


----------



## southeasy

i don't like budinger

if he's there at our pick, i like darell arther, great athleticism, positional defence, shotblocking, 20 & 10 in the championship game.

did he play himself into the top 15?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Would you guys prefer a scorer from the wing or another big man to pair with Bosh?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Ruff Draft said:


> Would you guys prefer a scorer from the wing or another big man to pair with Bosh?


For me, it's the wing because I need Bargnani getting minutes in the frountcourt but that's why I don't want your typical wing scorer. Scoring really isn't our problem, it's tough athlete with size that needs to be brought in. Who that might be is beyond me - maybe it's Donte Greene a few years down the line? Hard to say.


----------



## southeasy

the consensus on this board is we need a secondary scorer to take pressure off bosh, a wing/forward that is a slasher & gets to the hoop regularly, *must* be a strong enough defender. we have enough jumpshooters

next to that, your on point, if toronto doesnt go for a scoring guard we are going to be looking for a sean williams type player, a shotblocker/shotchanger that can play in the paint since bosh & bargnani like to play outside.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

donte greene is a chucker who camps out by the three point line, and plays no defence.

i'll pass.


----------



## southeasy

earl clark 

louisville. Now that he has declared. louisvilles best player in the tournament.. lost to UNC. all-around versatile, great shot blocker(4blocks over tennessee) a big SF @ 6'8"+ 

"Hits the glass extremely hard, his long arms and explosive leaping ability make him a Windex man. His added strength has given him the ability to battle inside with bigger players" 

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/earlclark.html


----------



## billfindlay10

southeasy said:


> earl clark
> 
> louisville. Now that he has declared. louisvilles best player in the tournament.. lost to UNC. all-around versatile, great shot blocker(4blocks over tennessee) a big SF @ 6'8"+
> 
> "Hits the glass extremely hard, his long arms and explosive leaping ability make him a Windex man. His added strength has given him the ability to battle inside with bigger players"
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/earlclark.html


Not sure he is a pure small forward. From what I know he is more of a tweener, he has a great first step but not much of an overall outside game. I think he would need to work on his ball handling and jump shot to play the 3 full time. Looks like he has some nice upside though. 
Here is another bio link....http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Earl-Clark-488/


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Earl Clark seems to be in mold I'm looking for at SF - a hybrid to pair with B&B. Good lateral quicks, size, rebounding ability, and athleticism. If Jamario can hit jumpers in our system, so can this guy, but I want finishing ability. 

We can always get a dribble drive winger through free agency/trade.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

There do seem to be a lot of decent wing players where we will be selecting - some high potential some solid ready-to-go types.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

yep i'm getting really excited about this draft. really deep.

i think if one of russell westbrook or anthony randolph fall to us, we HAVE to choose them. the potential is just too massive to pass up, and they both fill huuuge needs as slashers/great defenders on the wings.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

batuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## billfindlay10

The French kid seems like a floater to me. His numbers are not very impressive, I don't think he could contribute right away.


----------



## Porn Player

I watched Batum at the youngsters championships last year and he was god awful. Beasley and the rest of the american team dominated him so I really don't see him becoming anything special in this league.


----------



## southeasy

i've heard batum is really soft, & doesn't really take it to the hoop for his current team who i thought i read that the teams record was 2-12?.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

super high potential wing though...

length, athleticism and talent


----------



## Porn Player

I did see length and flashes of athleticism but not a whole lot of talent if I am honest. And does this team really need another weak player? I think not.


----------



## southeasy

i heard he was more mentally timid then a guy like Bargnani

BTW

who played tough as nails tonight in our win over jersey ahaha


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Randolph hired an agent

Please God, slip to us.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

bump. 

sorry.

maybe merge my thread with this one?


----------



## billfindlay10

I am still liking Joe Alexander!


----------



## Mr_B

Raps seriously interested in Nathan Jawai 


"His trials begin with the Golden State Warriors on June 4, with the Charlotte Bobcats and Toronto Raptors showing most interest."

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23713554-11088,00.html


heres a vid on him if you want to see what hes about 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpJszNGHjNA


----------



## billfindlay10

Mr_B said:


> Raps seriously interested in Nathan Jawai
> 
> 
> "His trials begin with the Golden State Warriors on June 4, with the Charlotte Bobcats and Toronto Raptors showing most interest."
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23713554-11088,00.html
> 
> 
> heres a vid on him if you want to see what hes about
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpJszNGHjNA


I don't think this guy is a first round player...he may be lucky to get drafted....could be somebody we look at as a free agent.


----------



## Mr_B

billfindlay10 said:


> I don't think this guy is a first round player...he may be lucky to get drafted....could be somebody we look at as a free agent.


In the article they say expected to go 14-25 but I wish I could see a live game with this guy youtube videos can only show so much and it usually shows your good side


----------



## seifer0406

well, if he turns out to be a late first rounder or early 2nd, I wouldn't mind if BC tries to buy him from some team. The teams picking late in the draft probably won't have the roster/cap space for a young player and we can take advantage of that.


----------



## Onions Baby

DraftExpress has us slated to take Nicolas Batum right now... who would've thought his stock would drop to the 15-20 range? I'll be delighted to welcome him to our team. 6'8" athletic freak who can create his own shot,can play both wing positions and has been noted for his basketball IQ, court vision and perimeter defense.

Love 'em!


----------



## billfindlay10

Here is a little on Batum from Draftexpress 
Batum should be topping this chart, he should have taken this edition of the Euroleague by storm. Nobody, not a single player, comes close to combining his physical gifts and skill repertoire. Instead, we’re hearing an already familiar tune: inconsistency, a certain lack of character and… perhaps some softness(?) mixed in with stretches of impressive play that only a freakish athlete like him is capable of deliver.

Unlike Gallinari, Batum hasn’t been able to emerge as the team leader Le Mans needed in order to overcome a pretty forgettable regular season (2-12 record), especially considering the very poor situation they had at the point guard position and the excellent creative skills Nicolas enjoys. But he barely ever came up aggressive enough to command his team’s offensive efforts for long periods. He wasn’t fearless enough attacking the basket, and his jumper is still a work in progress. And particularly, he disappeared again from the court in crunch time with concerning regularity--which didn’t help his team avoid some painfully close losses.

However, whenever he figured things out, he really impressed with his abilities. The guy can be simply unstoppable, able to create his own shot at will, to easily set up his teammates for easy baskets, to play lock down defense taking advantage of his freakish wingspan and athleticism, and come up with a slew of highlights in the form of blocks, dunks, long-range off-the-dribble shots, etc.


----------



## southeasy

exactly same things i've heard of batum. and we don't need anymore tissue paper players.. his team failed terribly and you don't know which player will show up in the league, soft waste of potential or unstoppable player with all-around game.


----------



## HB

Sounds like Diaw


----------



## Mr_B

2 things I didn't like about Batum hes a toothpick worse than bosh when he came into the league and second he can create his own shot but his release is extreamly slow which could lead to alot of block shots


----------



## SkywalkerAC

with batum's length i don't think he needs the quickest release, though it does need to be improved. 

if you look at guys with comparable length, athleticism, and skill set, they usually do pretty well on the nba level. tayshaun, gay, moon, whomever, i can't think of too many guys of his ilk that have busted. Dmiles is the most recent i can really think of.

yes, we're lacking toughness but we're also lacking athleticism. you don't like that he hasn't become a premier euro player but at least he's got pro experience. 

when i think of the kind of player i want, i think of a guy with crazy hops, insane length, and a fluid offensive game. batum fits the bill.


----------



## billfindlay10

He is still very young and could add strength and refine his game....but I like Joe Alexander better, great body, great athletic ability, good mid post game, improving jumper....


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Alexander is just never going to have that fluidity and his lack of a perimeter is going to hurt him.


----------



## southeasy

GO to the draft/prospect board on this site, read the update from workouts joe alexander completed recently, posted today.

good indepth of his game, including 3on3 with other prospects.

also photos & of him HEADBUTTING THE RIM!?!? which totally just made me take notice of this white boy that really can jump.


----------



## Mr_B

Knicks really got shafted in the lottery


----------



## southeasy

Result Team Lottery chances
(out of 1,000) 2007-08
record 
1 Chicago Bulls 17 33-49 
2 Miami Heat 250 15-67 
3 Minnesota Timberwolves 138 22-60 
4 Seattle SuperSonics 199 20-62 
5 Memphis Grizzlies 137 22-60 
6 New York Knicks 76 23-59 
7 Los Angeles Clippers 75 23-59 
8 Milwaukee Bucks 43 26-56 
9 Charlotte Bobcats 28 32-50 
10 New Jersey Nets 11 34-48 
11 Indiana Pacers 8 36-46 
12 Sacramento Kings 7 38-44 
13 Portland Trail Blazers 6 41-41 
14 Golden State Warriors 5 48-34 

Damn, Chicago with either Rose or Beasley

Heat could be stuck with Rose. Knicks in 6th, Seattle with the #4 to add on to Durant/Green,. Nice


----------



## charlz

southeasy said:


> Result Team Lottery chances
> (out of 1,000) 2007-08
> record
> 1 Chicago Bulls 17 33-49
> 2 Miami Heat 250 15-67
> 3 Minnesota Timberwolves 138 22-60
> 4 Seattle SuperSonics 199 20-62
> 5 Memphis Grizzlies 137 22-60
> 6 New York Knicks 76 23-59
> 7 Los Angeles Clippers 75 23-59
> 8 Milwaukee Bucks 43 26-56
> 9 Charlotte Bobcats 28 32-50
> 10 New Jersey Nets 11 34-48
> 11 Indiana Pacers 8 36-46
> 12 Sacramento Kings 7 38-44
> 13 Portland Trail Blazers 6 41-41
> 14 Golden State Warriors 5 48-34
> 
> Damn, Chicago with either Rose or Beasley
> 
> Heat could be stuck with Rose. Knicks in 6th, Seattle with the #4 to add on to Durant/Green,. Nice


was hoping wolves/memphis would have nabbed 1 or 2.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

rrrg. bulls are going to be good. the east gets stronger with this draft.


----------



## southeasy

and when i said stuck with rose, i don't mean in a bad way, thats impossible, but.. w/o beasley.. you know.. 

Maybe toronto trades up now, ive heard talks about the clippers pick(7) * nets pick (10)


----------



## cram

We really got hammered in yesterday's lottery. Tough to count on rookies, but I think there's a serious chance both Miami and Chicago are both better than us next season. 

Rose, Sefalosha, Deng, Thomas, Noah -- THAT'S an athletic lineup. 
Wade, Marion, Beasley -- if Beasley puts it together quickly, is potentially the 2nd best big 3 in the eastern conference.

Ouch. Ouch. Ouch.


----------



## spuriousjones

there was some talk about jawai -- love that name. chad ford saw him recently and compared him to elton brand. here's an article: http://news.theage.com.au/sport/aussie-jawai-impresses-at-nba-workout-20080521-2grl.html


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Mr_B said:


> Knicks really got shafted in the lottery


good. they're going to be tough enough with a good GM and coach.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

cram said:


> We really got hammered in yesterday's lottery. Tough to count on rookies, but I think there's a serious chance both Miami and Chicago are both better than us next season.
> 
> Rose, Sefalosha, Deng, Thomas, Noah -- THAT'S an athletic lineup.
> Wade, Marion, Beasley -- if Beasley puts it together quickly, is potentially the 2nd best big 3 in the eastern conference.
> 
> Ouch. Ouch. Ouch.


i'm starting to think that is the way it will play out. Chicago needs that floor leader and Miami needs a power forward. that said, they already have a lot invested in BG and cpt kirk.

one year rebuild for Miami. they might have the best 2/3/4 trio in the league if chi-town passes on beasley. tanking pays off sometimes.

think twolves take lopez? they already have a few young guards in foye (who came back strong this year) and telfair. lopez gives them a pretty complete lineup and lets big al play at PF.

Foye
Mcants
Brewer
Jefferson
Lopez

then sonics take their PG of the future in Bayless and the Knicks get Mayo.

(seems that that's exactly how draftexpress has redone their mock, re lopez/bayless)

back to the Raps,


----------



## lucky777s

I barely watched any college games this year except the tournament.

but what little of Lopez they showed in his highlight real last night made me think 'Hoffa'. I would take a long hard look at his standing reach numbers before even considering this guy. The slow release shot, the movement, the thick body all looked very similar to Hoffa who had a very good career and put up similar numbers to Andrew Bogut in the same conference. Maybe he could be a Kaman or Haywood but I wouldn't use a pick under 15 on him.

Gallinari, I have to agree looks like a Bargnani clone. Did not like the weak finish in the lane they showed with minimal defensive contact. Eerily similar to the weak attempts Bargs sometimes does. Don't think he fits here if Bargs stays.

There will be gems in this draft that fall to our slot. Will we be smart enough, or lucky enough, to make the right picks.

When reading the workout stories remember that JoeyG was a workout champ and somehow came into the draft with a great defensive reputation when that was in fact the weakest part of his game in the pros.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Mayo might turn the Knicks around or bring them further in the ground. It will be interested to see him in NYC.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

it's looking like this is going to be a decent year to have a non-lotto pick. i'm really liking the looks of some of these prospects. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3404700&categoryId=2911161&n8pe6c=2

we can definitely upgrade our athleticism with this draft.

man alexander can get up with ease, importantly, off one foot or two.


----------



## billfindlay10

SkywalkerAC said:


> it's looking like this is going to be a decent year to have a non-lotto pick. i'm really liking the looks of some of these prospects.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3404700&categoryId=2911161&n8pe6c=2
> 
> we can definitely upgrade our athleticism with this draft.
> 
> man alexander can get up with ease, importantly, off one foot or two.



I will say it again....I like Joe Alexander!


----------



## mo76

billfindlay10 said:


> I am totally against Dorsey 6'9" power forward with ZERO offensive game he averages less then 7 points per game and shoots 35% from the free throw line...thanks but no thanks.....His team mate Douglass Roberts may be worth a pick.....6'7" g/f good athlete and can play solid "D"


CDR (douglas roberts) is one of my favorite players, but i think the raptors need more toughness, athleticism and defense. Maybe the raptors will draft nicolas batum who is similar to CDR with more potential. I wish Joe Alexander was still projected around the raptors range. If eric gordon fell to the raptors somehow, i would be ecstatic.


----------



## mo76

billfindlay10 said:


> I will say it again....I like Joe Alexander!


Me too but hes a for sure lotto pick now I think. He would be a perfect fit in golden state imo.


----------



## NCR

It's impossible to say who the Raps should draft cause it's still early in workouts and players will rise and others will fall between now and Draft Day. Who knows what players will be available at #17. But Joe Alexander certainly will be snatched up before then.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

thing is, it's looking to me like we're going to draft a pretty good wing, with there being an amazing crop of them surrounding our pick, yet it's assumed that we're also going to trade for a starting wing. and we already have got a number of wings under contract (and delfino not). really hard to figure out how this roster could be reshaped.

with this depth and the possibility than an impact player is brought in through trade, i think BC will look for that elite prospect (talent/potential combo) rather than that guy that is ready to play but probably won't anyways.

another option is to trade up. another is to acquire a second pick and go young. 

personally, i'm looking at the last one. i'm not so sure a marginal star makes us so much better. i'm pretty sure that getting Alexander AND Batum would make us one of the most athletic teams in the league (the Philly approach).


----------



## spuriousjones

i think people are underrating delfino in relation to what's ging to be available at 17. he's strong, athletic, versatile, rebounds at a tremendous rate, moves the ball and defends well, and when he's on, is a solid offensive option.

if you're expecting a measurable upgrade from carlos with this pick, be prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

donte green anyone? yes he's a "chucker" but he's also an athlete that would give us superior size/rebounding on the wing when paired with Moon. can he defend? BC will get a decent idea in workouts.

a lot of talent in the second round this year. maybe sam will find a pick somewhere.


----------



## billfindlay10

Green reminds me of a poor mans Durant...he could be a Detlef Schrempf or he could be a taller Tracy Murray.


----------



## a_i_4_life

Donte Green reminds me of Josh Smith, he can fill up the stat sheet like him.


----------



## Mr_B

donte green pulled out of this year draft didn't he?


----------



## billfindlay10

Chase Budinger has added 16 pounds of muscle and has been working on his game big time. Having been a big time 2 sport athlete (volleyball) this could be a huge step in his basketball career as he is putting in the work that he just did not have the time for before. Great athlete and solid shooter, with his added strength and sharpened skills he could be a great wing prospect for us at 17. I see him as a 2/3 with very good size at the 2. 

Brandon Rush has also been putting in work on his body and could be nice if he slips to us as well. I think he will go from 13-18, he is not a great slasher or ball handler but he does have great size at the 2 and can play the 3. Rush has range on his shot, a great wing span, and plays "D". 

Both these guys could be nice if we don't go big!


----------



## a_i_4_life

Mr_B said:


> donte green pulled out of this year draft didn't he?


did he really?


----------



## southeasy

i haven't seen much of budinger at all, you got any comparisons on your mind billy boy that would make me understand his game?

less then a month away from drafttime now, time to start doin our research boys

with the thought that we even might be trading up, possibly top 10 (TJ Ford)


----------



## a_i_4_life

southeasy said:


> i haven't seen much of budinger at all, you got any comparisons on your mind billy boy that would make me understand his game?
> 
> less then a month away from drafttime now, time to start doin our research boys
> 
> with the thought that we even might be trading up, possibly top 10 (TJ Ford)


i hope we can trade up


----------



## NCR

a_i_4_life said:


> did he really?


Nope. Not yet.


----------



## billfindlay10

southeasy said:


> i haven't seen much of budinger at all, you got any comparisons on your mind billy boy that would make me understand his game?
> 
> less then a month away from drafttime now, time to start doin our research boys
> 
> with the thought that we even might be trading up, possibly top 10 (TJ Ford)


Maybe Dunleavy Junior with crazy hops or or Allan Houston with not as deadly of a shot.


----------



## a_i_4_life

billfindlay10 said:


> Maybe Dunleavy Junior with crazy hops or or Allan Houston with not as deadly of a shot.


yeah, good way of putting it.


----------



## King Bosh

The Raptors liked what they saw in Robin Lopez and he could be an option for the team in the first round of the NBA Draft later this month, according to The Toronto Sun.

Lopez stood out on Wednesday as the team held their second pre-draft workout at the Air Canada Centre. Toronto has the 17th pick in the first round.

They also looked at Kosta Koufos, Ryan Anderson, Jason Thompson, Jeremy Pargo, and Drew Neitzel.

In RealGM.com's latest mock draft, Chris Reina has Robin Lopez going to the 76ers with the 16th pick. He has Toronto selecting Nevada center Javale McGee.

http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/52855/20080605/lopez_impresses_raptors/


----------



## southeasy

Nooooo i hate the lopez twins.

i'd rather draft hibbert, really, it's sad, i would.

we should go for a more talented player...


----------



## Dee-Zy

How is any of the Lopez better than Hibbert!?!?!??!?!???


----------



## spuriousjones

budinger feels like a bc player


----------



## King Bosh

I agree. I think both Lopez brothers will bust in the NBA. It's just this gut feeling I kinda have. I still think we should try to trade down, but it doesn't seem anyone wants to get rid of their picks, because this is such a deep draft. I'm not even a fan of Javale McGee. he's an athletic freak, but wont suit are team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

why didn[t speights get measured and combined? people are in the frame of mind that we need a C but what we really need is an athletic guy with center length off the bench. Mcgee is a freak but he doesn't really have the frame I'd like. speights does. and he can power off the floor. he's listed at 6'10 but i'd bet he stacks up.

with B&B hump and garbo just aren't big enough to be our backup PFs.

i just cant stop drooling over alexander. surprised his vert number wasn't over 40, i know for a fact he can jump that high.


----------



## ballocks

one thing i like about the draft these days is that most players are still unknown with upside. iow, most of them are projects. there are good and bad things about that but one of the good ones is that you just don't know how these guys will develop. it gives teams like us in the mid- to late-first an excuse for optimism. 

before you could find gems in the rough by scouting. you can still find them today, but it's less by scouting than it is by feel and imagination and luck. that's cool.

peace


----------



## southeasy

IMO we should really look at Speights

especially before Lopez, i just don't like the guys, they don't have much talent comparative to their size.

Speights is a low-post guy, he's got great go to post up moves, outside of Bosh who really isn't a post up player, we're missing that.

really gotta see who drops & rises closer to the draft, Speights will be there. IMO he's better then the lopez, probably both actually.

he's probably my red flag player as the last guy i'd want to see name called for T.O... Lopez.

we should go wing slasher/scorer, or with a more athletic versatile big, Lopez isnt that.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Batum playing pretty well in the French semis. He's averaging about 6 (euro!!!)assists per game, with 9 in one of them. I don't have a link. he probably won't ever be a star but i have the feeling he'll be better than Diaw in the very near future. 

i still don't know where he'd fit in if we're trading for a wing player but i still want him.


----------



## southeasy

i was harsh on batum before, calling him soft & **** but i'll give him the benefit of the doubt. i wouldn't mind the pick, you can't deny his skill @ his length.. 6'8" or taller, i heard 7'2" + wingspan, 19 year old kid.


----------



## southeasy

again however, possibly too passive.. the assist numbers are sick, another team player like calderon. we do need some toughness & ability to take over a game. Does batum have it, he could be unstoppable


----------



## Porn Player

southeasy said:


> i was harsh on batum before, calling him soft & **** but i'll give him the benefit of the doubt. i wouldn't mind the pick, you can't deny his skill @ his length.. 6'8" or taller, i heard 7'2" + wingspan, 19 year old kid.


He is soft as ****. Boo to Batum. 

Gordon all the way, get 'er done BC


----------



## billfindlay10

I still want Joe Alexander...6'7 1/4 in flat feet, 7'11 1/5 wingspan, 8'10 standing 38.5 vert on 5.8% body fat......don't forget that 2.99 second 3/4 sprint!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really think he could be a great 3 man for this team. He can post up and play mid range, has decent size to guard 3's and 4's when we play small ball, fantastic athlete, and is still improving.....I hope we trade up a few spots to grad him!


----------



## spuriousjones

very hard to imagine alexander will be available at 17. speights, too.


----------



## billfindlay10

spuriousjones said:


> very hard to imagine alexander will be available at 17. speights, too.


True, but maybe we use Ford in a package to move up! Pacers need a point guard and they pick 11th. Just a thought.


----------



## NCR

Draft Express and nbadraft.net both have Alexander going 8th now.


----------



## billfindlay10

NCR said:


> Draft Express and nbadraft.net both have Alexander going 8th now.


Maybe another trade with the Bucks is in store!


----------



## southeasy

Ajinca from France

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/52996/20080615/ajinca_wants_to_come_to_nba_next_season/

good to see turiaf giving him props.

crazy length.. 7'9" wingspan, very gritty for a frenchman, heard from the Nets workout his shooting touch is very underrated, out to the 3. that's a shotblocking forward with a nose for the ball. something we don't have near this type of length. great frame, able to put on weight without losing supreme mobility.

i dont know about you all, but the dude looks to be the perfect versatile fit beside chris bosh. Sleeper for 08, remember i been saying it. hopefully he can add more weight, but i'm not worried about this guy ever being considered soft. with that reach, he'll change the game without even scoring if need be.


----------



## spuriousjones

there were reports a while back that some teams had him rated ahead of batum.

i remember gheradini mentioning early in the draft process that we were going to be looking for a bigman in the draft. i think that unless a wing talent the team feels is a good amount better than a 17th pick would suggest, we will be doing so.

there's so many bigs projected around our pick. i have a feeling that once the draft comes, a lot of them will go earlier. centers are just so hard to get, the easiest/cheapest way to get them is just bite the bullet, draft one, and hope he can one day be a legit player.


----------



## ballocks

this is an exciting draft for the raps. personally, i'm just looking for a rotation piece, and in a draft like this, that's pretty much all there is. i don't feel the need for upside right now, we can worry about that on the trade market with tj, parker, kapono, rasho and whoever else. i'm just inclined to look for an asset that can play 10-15 mpg from the start- and if it's a centre, one who can help rebound the basketball and be a bit of a nuissance on the defensive end. i just want the team to change its identity and feel that an immediate contributor would go a long way towards addressing the point.

i see a lot of prospects in the pool who qualify. i don't see much star power in this draft, i didn't see it all year, but there are guys who can bring some life to the team (which we were obviously missing). i think having a first-rounder last year would've helped. i think having one this year will help. i'm excited to see who we pick. having him come over with roko will give us some youth and inexperience- we won't be bored silly watching this team go through the motions for 82 games again. 

but i will reiterate: our position on bargnani should determine how and who we draft. that's not a popular thing to say, there are always those who suggest taking the bpa (and that's usually wise), but andrea bargnani is issue # 1 for this team. imo, we should draft accordingly.

peace


----------



## southeasy

Budinger - OUT (some of you guys liked him, i never saw him, but still didn't like him)

Ty Lawson, Ellington, Pargo, Danny Green, Lester Hudson, - OUT

i liked Dozier for a possible 2nd rounder - OUT


----------



## a_i_4_life

southeasy said:


> Budinger - OUT (some of you guys liked him, i never saw him, but still didn't like him)
> 
> Ty Lawson, Ellington, Pargo, Danny Green, Lester Hudson, - OUT
> 
> i liked Dozier for a possible 2nd rounder - OUT


damn, enough good players dropped out


----------



## billfindlay10

I am surprised by Budinger, but not by Lawson after his run in with the law.....he was playing well though and would have gone in the first round. The other guys are non impact anyway.


----------



## King Bosh

I rally dont know why but I really like Nicolas Batum at #17(if he's still avalaible). I've seen videos of his game on youtube and I have a gut feeling he's going to be something special in 3-4 years from now, and would be a perfect fit at SF. The only thing that deffers me from his game is that he loses interest during the game. But I think him playing with tougher competetion in the NBA, it should change all that which will help him stay focus throughout the game. His size kinda scares me a bit but if he's dedicated like Chris Bosh was back in 2003 to become a better player he shouldn't have any problem gaining the muscle mass(he's the same size Chris Bosh was drafted in 2003..both weighed 210 lbs). It's a risky pick, but I love the potential.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/2008-Win-Scores-NBA-Draft-Preview-2932/

Speights is my guy after seeing how he faired in the Win-Scores analysis. Wish there were combine measurements for him.


----------



## silverpaw1786

billfindlay10 said:


> True, but maybe we use Ford in a package to move up! Pacers need a point guard and they pick 11th. Just a thought.


They can get a MUCH better pg at 11 than Ford...Augustin Westbrook


----------



## SkywalkerAC

silverpaw1786 said:


> They can get a MUCH better pg at 11 than Ford...Augustin Westbrook


Uh, no they can't. Neither is a better PG than TJ right now. TJ will be right around 18 and 9 next year. Augustine and Westrbook won't sniff those numbers. These guys MIGHT have a rookie impact but TJ's been around the block and should be just entering his prime.

TJ's an injury risk on a bigger contract so given Indiana's rebuilding phase, they'd be inclined to go for the rookie contract and risk another year of losing, but that's an entirely different argument.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Length!*

The guys I'm most curious about - Speights, Ajinca, Hibbert, Batum and even Robin Lopez - did not take part in the combine for one reason or another. Too bad.

I think we need to, or can afford to, go big in this draft. There were three talented bigs with absolutely mammoth standing reaches at the combine. Mcgee has an incredible 9'6.5" reach while Brook and DeAndre aren't far behind at 9'5". By the way, that is the same reach that Shaq Daddy measured at predraft:jawdrop:

You'd think Robin would have the same as his Twin. Hibbert is the tallest of the bunch, and Ajinca might be the longest. Speights might not be more than 9'3 but his ability to utilize his lenght might be the most impressive.

It's not hard to see that this is an INCREDIBLE crop of bigs. I doubt any draft has had so many 9'5"+ centers. Size isn't everything but in basketball it's pretty damn important.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Like, draftexpress has us taking Rush now but I don't see us passing up such a great chance to finalize our big man rotation of the future whilst we've heard nor made up a single rumour that has us landing a big man for TJ.

Question is, are B&B better off with a tall C (like Ewing - Hibbert) or are they better off with a smaller C (like Horford or big Al - Speights)?


----------



## southeasy

*Re: Length!*

for me, the two most interesting prospects in this draft are actually Ajinca (who i'm a big fan of, i think he'll really be the sleeper pick of the 1st round, where ever he goes) 7'8" wingspan!!!

& speights, with his ability in the low post offensively & defensively already, still a guy who could be a future all-star with alot of potential, as is alexis.

if we select either of these guys, i really don't think we'll be dissapointed at 17.. tho Speights may be gone.

i really think Ajincas potential is endless, he's a 7 footer, with great length, even on a guy like Bargnani, he's got a similar shooting stroke, maybe even more pure. he's far more advanced defensively & has almost unlimited future if he keeps working ( i also heard his work ethic is top notch) what sets him apart from Bargs other then his almost 7'9" wingspan is the fact that he';s really physical for a guy with his current frame, doesnt back down at all, 240 but could still add weight and not lose his current mobility.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

At 17 we'll have basically all of these guys to pick from. I've been following the draft for a while now and I've seen nothing like it. The only similar collection of bigs was the Kwame, Pau, Chandler, Curry draft but they were all selected at the very top. 

On one hand you've got our need for defensive toughness and on the other you've BC's desire for that skill/size combination and to play a brand of basketball that has never been fully realized (his suns never had enough depth IMO). 

We need a big man finisher that can maintain space and then receive the ball and finish. This guy has to make a defensive impact and be able to rebound the ball. Our system gives a lot of space in the middle and plenty of long rebounds. 

I really didn't like the way Ajinca finished, even though he was finishing, in the workout video I watched but I know he's capable of getting well above the rim as well. If we want a Dalembert, this is our chance to develop one. Man his stroke is noice, now that's an unblockable release. 

DeAndre Jordan could be there too. Man does that guy ever have some usable length. 9'5.5" reach!!! With all the attention that Bosh demands, he'd make his living with us off of putback dunks. Get him hitting the weights with Joey and we'd have our AD of the future!

Hibbert's a real factor at 17 IMO. He can be that cog in our system. He's as close to Rasho as you're going to find out there but with better strength potential. He'll be a good backup center if that's what we want. God I wish he took part in the combine.

and god I hope BC picks up another pick in this draft...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Batum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo5QtGPO0PY

Alexander
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_FdP4T_nME

Greene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uKWbWQJEGk

Sounded like a tough one.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I'm pissed that the Nets get the 10th and 21st picks. 

And those pesky 76ers pick right in front of us, probably looking to pick up the best bigman that drops out of the lottery.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?page=DraftVideo-RLopez

Jay Bilas' video breakdowns of some of the top picks. Enjoy.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

God I love the draft. I was quite alright with losing our pick last year (could that have been any better timed?) but I'd be freaking out if we didn't have one this year.


----------



## southeasy

yeah, last year was an Okay year with no pick for me, however if we had one, i was really hoping we'd end up with Sean Williams of the Nets. perfect fit in here.

i think this upcoming season, Ajinca could put up Swat block numbers, his length & timing is too great not too.

and like Skywalker said.. DAMN! NJ @10 & [email protected] they could really **** with us.. imagine if a guy we really could use drops to 16.. do you know how that will feel when they snatch him up ahaha


----------



## Porn Player

southeasy said:


> yeah, last year was an Okay year with no pick for me, however if we had one, i was really hoping we'd end up with Sean Williams of the Nets. perfect fit in here.
> 
> i think this upcoming season, Ajinca could put up Swat block numbers, his length & timing is too great not too.
> 
> and like Skywalker said.. DAMN! NJ @10 & [email protected] they could really **** with us.. imagine if a guy we really could use drops to 16.. do you know how that will feel when they snatch him up ahaha


Cough *Iggy* Cough... This coughing fit has brought a tear to my eye. Yeh the coughing.


----------



## Mr_B

Were going Big 

http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2008/06/23/5960141-sun.html


----------



## billfindlay10

Mr_B said:


> Were going Big
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2008/06/23/5960141-sun.html


Draft time.....smoke screen???????????????


----------



## lucky777s

Not really a smokescreen. I think the Raps will have their best remaining big and best remaining wing and have to choose.

The interesting news is the Batum heart problem. He could slip to second round and Raps need to get a pick for that kind of potential. Even Boston's first round pick which they may just sell for cash.


----------



## southeasy

i have to reiterate, i haven't heard one bad thing about Alexis Ajinca, and i've been doing mad research. if he falls to 17 (yeah thats right i think he might be gone) we are going to have the steal of the draft, i can't preach that enough

"Another player that Portland could very well take a long look at (since Alexander and Westbrook are apparently out of reach) is Alexis Ajinca, who they are reportedly extremely intrigued by. *Other teams that have worked him out recently have come away raving not just about Ajinca’s exciting combination of skills and physical tools, but also about his strong intangibles. He is reportedly impressing teams with his terrific personality and motivation to succeed, and is believed to have excellent leadership skills. There is an outside chance he could be drafted as high as 9th by Charlotte. Teams who did not do their research on Ajinca during the season (and there is no shortage of them unfortunately) beyond what he showed at the Hoop Summit are frantically trying to get him in for a workout, but to no avail.* Ajinca last visited the Utah Jazz and will likely turn down a workout with the Phoenix Suns in favor of the 76ers on Tuesday. It’s possible that Portland goes full circle with the French connection and selects him and Nicolas Batum, should he slip to the early 2nd round"

we got him in for a workout early, we really need this cat


----------



## Ruff Draft

Ajinca is going to be one of the best big men in this draft. Definitely a sleeper pick. I would love to see him in Toronto next to Bosh. I feel like Toronto needs more of a banger, but Ajinca is a sexy pick.


----------



## southeasy

his toughness & physicality is also underrated IMO, he really gets @ it and doesnt back down which reminds me of Carlos Delfino type vibe, differentially from some European players. you right that he isnt a quintessential banger, but he will not give up much defensively, & this isnt even taking into account his potential.. Dayum!


----------



## billfindlay10

Ajinca is no where near ready to contribute at the NBA level....if we pick him he will maybe be ready 2-3 years from now


----------



## southeasy

we'll never know until he suits up, but i know he can contribute just being on the court, standing in the lane, he has great instincts, his length helps him alter shots almost by accident & he's got no fear of north american ball. very soft touch & an unblockable, surprising jumper.


----------



## billfindlay10

From clips he seems like a perimeter big man.....good jumper, runs the floor, but not the post player we need to compliment Bosh.....seems like an Andray Blatche type to me.


----------



## southeasy

-Philadelphia will be conducting a group workout on Tuesday, which will be open to two other teams drafting immediately after them—Toronto and Washington--featuring prospects such as Darrell Arthur, Marreese Speights, Jason Thompson and Alexis Ajinca. Their pick could very likely come out of this group, although they are rumored to have strong interest in DeAndre Jordan as well, who they recently worked out, and will very likely be on the board here. 

i predict we'll end up with one of Arthur, Speights or Ajinca


----------



## NCR

JJ Hickson from NC State was in T.O. for a second workout yesterday. This could be a good guy to take later in the first round. It seems like Colangelo may be leaving the possibility open of trading down in the draft.

And regarding Mareese Speights, this is a comment I found on him from Doug Smith's blog:

Oh, and all you Marreese Speights fans out there take note.

All I heard around the gym yesterday – coaches, staff members, people who saw him work out – was how disappointing the session was.

"Worst guy we had in” was one comment.

I’d suggest you’ve got a better chance getting drafted by Torontothan he does.

http://thestar.blogs.com/raptors/


----------



## RapsFan

He might have mucked it up on purpose not to get drafted by Toronto.


----------



## southeasy

i have heard he's been underwhelming in alot of other workouts too. i'd hate for guys to get ***** on us just to not get drafted here (Arthur skipping workouts, Speights performance) i thought we shook that rep a long time ago. Some need severe educating on the city, organization & fans. we aint even that far off the D, so it's not travel problems.


----------



## a_i_4_life

does anyone else think we should trade for a second rounder?


----------



## southeasy

if its between 30 & 35 yeah i do, we should just buy one.


----------



## a_i_4_life

yeah, i agree, there could be atleast 2-3 gems in the second round.


----------



## southeasy

Word out of the Philadelphia workout today (also attended by Toronto) was that Alexis Ajinca had yet another strong showing in this, his 14th workout so far. He went up against Darrell Arthur (who also looked good) and did an excellent job-- impressing everyone in attendance with his work ethic, professionalism, and all around mastery of the draft process. "Most foreign guys would have been complaining by now about how many workouts they've had to do, but Ajinca is just an unbelievable kid" one NBA scout in attendance noted.


----------



## NCR

An opposing viewpoint to Ajinca which I found on Chad Ford's draft blog:

Said another GM: "Name one international player who has made [it] in our league who's averaged five points per game or less in his home country. Alexis Ajinca is a workout wonder, but there is no precedent for a player with his poor production making it in the league. He's going in the lottery?"

Another interesting point on Robin Lopez:

Here's another GM on Robin Lopez: "Can you name the last time a guy who averaged five rebounds per game in college was suddenly labeled a rebounder in the draft? Robin Lopez is a backup, not a lottery or mid-first-round pick."


----------



## spuriousjones

ajinca is killing it in workouts. word is that his personality is also quite strong. i'd be happy with him as a pick. no he's not a widebody banger but he can score in a lot of ways and has the tools to be a very good shotblocker. as the draft grows closer, ajinca seems to be rising a lot. could make the lottery. smoke? guys his size, with his agility and skills, they're just really hard to find. and he doesn't seem much skinnier than bosh was, if at all.

i kinda like the andre blatche comparison. i see some of the frye/aldridge he's been reported as on some draft sites. maybe some keon clarke, too.


----------



## southeasy

NCR said:


> An opposing viewpoint to Ajinca which I found on Chad Ford's draft blog:
> 
> Said another GM: "Name one international player who has made [it] in our league who's averaged five points per game or less in his home country. Alexis Ajinca is a workout wonder, but there is no precedent for a player with his poor production making it in the league. He's going in the lottery?"
> 
> Another interesting point on Robin Lopez:
> 
> Here's another GM on Robin Lopez: "Can you name the last time a guy who averaged five rebounds per game in college was suddenly labeled a rebounder in the draft? Robin Lopez is a backup, not a lottery or mid-first-round pick."


this international player is 19. he has crazy potential, & insane attributes. with a work ethic like his, i've been hearing best in the draft, he has 14 seperate workouts, which i think is one of the most for any player . this is against any other big man they;ve put infront of him (speights,arthur,hibbert,thompson,mcgee,jordan) with impressive results, with very few conflicting reports from GMs. that;s got to count for something. other comparisons are mikki moore/jonathan bender with much more size & length.

he's got a really nice form on his J but his offensive talent needs to be refined, it's the defensive end he shows up. for his home club, in his own country, i think he lead them to the semi's as a 19 year old, with 7blocks in 1 game i believe. needs development, worth the pick.

on the flipside, lopez is pretty much the last guy i want us to draft.


----------



## NCR

southeasy said:


> this international player is 19. he has crazy potential, & insane attributes. with a work ethic like his, i've been hearing best in the draft, he has 14 seperate workouts, which i think is one of the most for any player . this is against any other big man they;ve put infront of him (speights,arthur,hibbert,thompson,mcgee,jordan) with impressive results, with very few conflicting reports from GMs. that;s got to count for something. other comparisons are mikki moore/jonathan bender with much more size & length.
> 
> he's got a really nice form on his J but his offensive talent needs to be refined, it's the defensive end he shows up. for his home club, in his own country, i think he lead them to the semi's as a 19 year old, with 7blocks in 1 game i believe. needs development, worth the pick.
> 
> on the flipside, lopez is pretty much the last guy i want us to draft.


Personally, I'm more than a little weary of Ajinca, myself. I'd have to see video of him in game situations to make a sound judgement on him. I do think, with all the hype and positive workout reviews that he will be gone by the time the Raps draft.

After the Top 11 or so picks, it seems like the draft will be a pretty big crapshoot, so it will be very interesting to see who will be available at the 17 spot.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

thing with Ajinca is that i don't think he'll ever be able to finish with authority if there's anyone around. seems like he'll go to a fadeaway 9 times out of 10. that said, his fadeaway will probably be pretty money before too long. it's just hard to commit to 3 bigs with such little power game.


----------



## Mr_B

http://www.nba.com/raptors/

BC addressed the media today this was before the trade though


lol none of the raps hit the weight room Sam had to fine players in order to get them to workout


----------



## southeasy

whaaat? Crazy. anyway, was this whole thread for not?

why couldnt we have traded for Denvers 20th, why not NO's 27th? this makes me maad. we better atleast acquire a 2nd rounder.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

word on the street is that we're getting the 41st pick. now, is this draft THAT deep? 

there certainly seem to be some interesting players in that range.

Kyle Weaver comes to my mind first and foremost - a slashing guard that can defend would be a nice addition.


----------

